# Wanting a review on a Nova 1624-44 please



## SDB777 (Apr 13, 2014)

All right, not sure if this is supposed to go in this sub-forum, but since it is a 'turning tool', I figured more turners would see it here then in the other sub-forum(but if a 'mod' thinks it should be in the other spot-please accept my apologizes).


Been wanting to upgrade for awhile. But I would like to hear from anyone here already using this lathe. I have access to large blanks for turning, and would really like to make bigger bowls instead of cutting these pieces down to little chunks(for small bowls).
I currently am using a Jet 1220VS, and it's great, but doesn't allow for the bigger stuff.....


So what I'm looking for is honest opinions, good, bad, or otherwise.

#1: Would you recommend it to someone that outweighed you by 250lbs of muscle with a short fuse?(just kidding, I'm more on the 'fat' side, and I am a nice fella)

#2: Would you buy it again?

#3: Have you had any problems(quality, customer service, etc...)



Thanks for any input! BTW, these are on sale for a few weeks.......$500.00 off normal








Scott (help a brutha out) B


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a Nova. Not that model. But I can say that Nova took care of a problem I had quickly and replace a part at no charge. So I give a  to the company.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have to say I don't have one but have talked to several folks that do and I have not heard one thing bad about them. I looked at one myself and if I had the $$ at the time I would be spinning stuff on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 13, 2014)

I've had one for 4+ years with no problem and would buy it again.

I have not need repair service but I have talked with the service center quite a few times ordering other parts.
Just from my experience call them, don't email them; if you do email them make sure it is the service center and not Teknatool main.

I really like the swivel head and use it almost evey time. The belt is easy to move; I never move it for spindle and usually usually only once for bowls/platters.

I do think this is the best place for your question instead of Eq & Mach., Power Tools, or Tool Reviews.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

I still have until the 24th to order on of these lathes, at least for the $500.00 price......so some more thinking is definitely needed(I ain't rich).

I guess I would also need to try to get the 'finance department' onboard, that may take more doing then I'm able to pull off in less then 11 days!?!?!? She has a ton of small bowls laying all over the house, so I don't think I'd be able to sell her on big bowls...laying all over the house. And my market here doesn't seem to think a hand crafted turning is worth anything more then a few bucks.....I'd rather burn them then sell them for pennies on the dollar! And I wish I could spend every Saturday sitting at a craft table trying to move some stuff.....too much to do here.


$975.00 shipped or $1,275.00 shipped w/outboard stand........





Just curious, what would be a good resale price for a Jet 1220VS, not abused, well kept.....think I paid just short of $645 new?






Scott (guess I need to have a sale) B


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 13, 2014)

Scott, just got one on sale at woodcraft. Great for what I was looking for after 2 weeks. Funny, my switch was wired backwards.....sort of had to give that look to the manager that says, really?.... But...

Just had a turning lesson on a big powermatic with variable speed, but, that is way out of my class and finances right now. As stated above, I do like the swivel head and used it once already. I can see the need for the outrigger tool rest coming fast. The belt change is very easy. I looked at the jet VS (1221???) and I could not justify it given that the stand alone was like another $250. Heck of a deal on the Nova.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 14, 2014)

I have owned another model of Nova since 2010. It had a problem with shutting down with the lightest catch. After calling customer service they recognized the defect over the phone, and had me ship electronic boards and a couple of other parts back to them at their expense. It was quickly fixed, and shipped back. No problems since. I also have the outboard tool rest, and have used it twice since 2010. It is hard to find good blanks larger than 16".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 14, 2014)

RayBell said:


> I have owned another model of Nova since 2010. It had a problem with shutting down with the lightest catch. After calling customer service they recognized the defect over the phone, and had me ship electronic boards and a couple of other parts back to them at their expense. It was quickly fixed, and shipped back. No problems since. I also have the outboard tool rest, and have used it twice since 2010. *It is hard to find good blanks larger than 16*".




Thanks...did they even mention what the problem actually was, or ??

BTW, I have plenty of big chainsaws, a sawmill, and timber that can yield some pretty dang big blanks(bigger then I want to carry by hand). I know of a Cypress log laying near a creek that I could cut some 48" blanks tomorrow!



Scott (its cold outside) B


----------



## RayBell (Apr 14, 2014)

No, they didn't mention the problem, and since it was an electronic issue, I wouldn't have known what they were talking about anyway.

Yikes, that is a big blank, and I am envious of you folks with the wood supplies, sawmills, etc. I don't do this, but love the threads, and pictures. Good luck on whichever lathe you choose, and most of all have fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 15, 2014)

Scott,
I have one! Yes I'd buy it again and haven't had any problems with it. I do turn bigger blanks and like the torque that it has. Haven't had any service issues. Changing the belt for speed is easy-peasy--not an issue.
I did add a ballast shelf to mine which helps--not hard to do.
I ain't skeert & I'm bigger.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just finished up making a few bowl blanks to take to Johns' place tomorrow. Seems he has his Nova 1624-44 put together and waiting on him to turn it on(he has been dealing with everyone else's tax returns and hasn't tried it yet)! Figure I can donate a few blanks to see this lathe in action.....three Pignut Hickory platter blanks(16"sq x 4"thick), one Persian Silk Tree crotch(14"sq x 10"thick), and a single piece of Eastern Red Cedar(12" round x 14"long)!
Even bringing a chainsaw to 'trim' up anything that needs some help to fit.

So I'll definitely know one-way or the other by tomorrow evening......guess I should bring a camera too?




Scott (did it get warm?) B


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 19, 2014)

Scott,

I bought the 1624 at Woodcraft about 18 months ago, during the $500-off sale.

Only one issue with it: there was something inside one of the legs that prevented screwing the leveling foot in properly (a blob of metal from the weld, perhaps.) My Woodcraft manager simply gave me a replacement leg from his floor model.

A suggestion: get the Novatek Acruline "alignment tool" -- it's a double-ended morse taper. For less than $25 it provides quick and accurate re-alignment of the head and tail stocks.

(This is most useful after rotating the headstock, but I've also used it to get the tailstock properly centered on the lathe bed ways for when I'm making fountain pen components from scratch. If it's out of alignment 1/64th while I'm turning a bowl, no big deal -- but if I'm drilling a hole to be tapped with 36tpi that error is greater than the thread depth and it really messes me up.)

At some point, I might buy the electronic variable speed motor upgrade. It still drives through the pulleys, but you don't have to move the belt, and gives a really low bottom speed. (It's not direct-drive, thus not strictly the same as the DVR model, but has the features I'd be interested in -- remote stop & electronic variable speed -- at a lower price than getting a new lathe.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll know later today which body part I might have to sell off, or not.

John is probably chewing his bottom lip....he hasn't been able to use the lathe yet! H&R Block has kept him too busy.


Photo's to follow after awhile!!!!






Scott (thanks everyone....I appreciate all info) B


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 19, 2014)

Was a great day!



The 'demo' pretty much sealed the deal for me. I ordered it!

The chunk of Persian Silk Tree was right at 15-ish inches rough cut with a Stihl MS250 chainsaw. And the crotch piece spun on the low speed setting like it wasn't even there!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1183_zps113816e8.jpg
Rounded off:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1184_zps18510556.jpg



Threw a smaller chunk of Eastern Red Cedar on there, this chunk was a joke to this lathe(my lathe would have been flopping all over the shop).
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1181_zpse14c2cb1.jpg


So, now I can wait.....


Scott (seems I like to wait on stuff) B

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill (Apr 20, 2014)

Told ya!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 21, 2014)

David Hill said:


> Told ya!




Why did I ever doubt you.....I hoping to hear from 'someone' today about the status of said order. Maybe get something like a "You-can-expect-it-about-this-day" thingie?



Scott (waiting for stuff blows) B


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

I sure wish that UPS driver would make my phone ring.....I hate waiting and it's supposed to come today!



Scott (got blanks too) B

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm sorely tempted to get this lathe. One thing I have a reservation about is the speed range. It jumps from 360 to 904rpm. Since I have found that around 500 is a good rough-out speed for me, I will have to get used to going much slower, or much faster, and at 904 I think it would be dancing all over the place with an out of balance piece. Any comments on this?


----------



## David Hill (Apr 25, 2014)

Barry--not to hijack thread--
all I can say is "it depends" on how out of balance, size, etc. I do turn off balance stuff it seems with regularity and this lathe hasn't had an issue. I did however add a ballast shelf that holds ~300 lbs.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 25, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I'm sorely tempted to get this lathe. One thing I have a reservation about is the speed range. It jumps from 360 to 904rpm. Since I have found that around 500 is a good rough-out speed for me, I will have to get used to going much slower, or much faster, and at 904 I think it would be dancing all over the place with an out of balance piece. Any comments on this?


 
Where did you get your info? I checked mine and the info on the headstock matches this within 10 rpm for each setting. They have eight settings; mine states 214, 360, 684, 1020, 1440,...ect
For bowls I try to start at 360 and then go to 690, sometimes it's 215 then 360 and once-in-a-blue-moon then 690. Just depends on the size. I've had mine 4+ years and still not added ballast.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll have to second the 215, 360, 904, 1030, 1450, 2180, 2900, 3630 RPM range.....I have actually see it turn a really out of balance chunk of Persian Silk Tree crotch.


Update: UPS Freight Pro has dropped the ball here! And there customer service....not very funny(dispatcher told me to buy a bigger truck and come get it). So 'maybe' it will get delivered today, because the truck it was supposed to go on is about 100miles away delivering there and can not meet this truck(48' 18-wheeler) until it gets done delivering everything it has. Seems when you tell someone 3 times that you live on a dead-end street and the box needs to be on a drop gate bob-truck.....that should happen.

And to think everything was supposed to go the way it is supposed too?






Scott (chewing bricks I'm so ticked off) B


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 25, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I'll have to second the 215, 360, 904, 1030, 1450, 2180, 2900, 3630 RPM range.....I have actually see it turn a really out of balance chunk of Persian Silk Tree crotch.
> 
> And to think everything was supposed to go the way it is supposed too?
> 
> Scott (chewing bricks I'm so ticked off) B


 
I hope they get there soon.
I did look on line (retailers) and they list the 904, which I thought strange since the 684/690 is one of the most used speeds. I phoned Teknatool and they confirmed the third speed is 684.
It _appears_ somewhere someone mistyped the speed and it was picked up by other retailers.
It will be interesting to see what your headstock and manual says.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

If I get to see the manual today, I'll let ya know!



Scott (bowl blanks just sitting around....for heavens sake) B


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Mike, thats good new. I took my info from the Woodcraft Website where they are on sale now. Sounds like bad info...


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 25, 2014)

Update:

The lathe did not show up today as scheduled.
When I call, I get put on hold....no one will answer(from 1pm on).
When I did get through, the dispatchers' supervisor lied to me, was told the truck would be here no matter what between 3 and 5pm. It is 8:45pm and no truck!

I will not take vacation or sick time to wait around next week.
I guess it will sit on their dock until they send it back to Woodcraft?
I sure am glad I paid through PayPal, I guess I can open a dispute and get a full refund?
Sure am glad I didn't already sell my 'old lathe'....guess I will be using it.


This sucks, no two ways about it!



Scott (shippers beware of UPS Freight Pro) B


----------



## SENC (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, bud, know that is frustrating! I'm not a fan of UPS, either... worst customer service of any of the shipping companies, in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 25, 2014)

That's got to be a huge disappointment, Scott.

How far is your closest Woodcraft store? I simply drove over to mine and brought the (still crated) 1624 home myself -- on the back seat of my car, a Toyota Camry. The guy at the store was a bit  when he realized I wasn't driving a truck!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2014)

♦I don't mind not being able to get things I needed to get done on Fridays done.
♦I don't even mind the driver of the 48' 18-wheeled truck calling and saying he couldn't get on the street.(even though he claimed to be from Cabot and knew my street-if he knew it so well, why did he allow the dock to load my item on the truck?)

♦I do mind being told to go buy a bigger vehicle and come pick it up by a dispatcher.(having a sense of humor is not funny when someone is being told they are not going to get their stuff)
♦I do mind being lied to by the dispatchers' supervisor.(told me he would personally make sure it was delivered between 3 and 5pm)
♦I do mind not being called to be told it wasn't going to come, and worse...being put on hold so I would have to hang up-I was on hold for a total of 65 minutes according to my phone data.(if you don't want to talk to your customers, get rid of the phones)

♦Today, I have to do the things I could not get done yesterday. So if they show up while I'm not here....oh well, nothing I can do about it. Not that I put a lot of 'credit' into what I was told by yet another dispatcher last night, but he stated someone was coming in on their day off to deliver(where is a 'holding my breath smilie?) 

I will be sending Woodcraft a very detailed email about their shipping options. Hopefully it won't fall on 'deaf ears'? I doubt anything will get done, but at least they will know what their money is, or isn't paying for.



On a side note, the wife(the one-that-must-be-obeyed) has informed me that I will need to make a curtain to control the 'curlies' coming off the lathe. Since the lathe will be closest to the garage door, I only need to make a 'partial' curtain(read as half moon shaped)...open the garage door, pit 'curtain' up, turn item...use leaf-blower to clean garage, take down curtain, and close door when finished!

So, any thoughts on how to assemble this curtain? Figure there has to be some old bed sheets here...but how do I get it too stay up on the back(under side) of the garage door without drilling holes?







Scott (was urinated on and told it was raining yesterday) B


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> ♦I don't mind not being able to get things I needed to get done on Fridays done.
> ♦I don't even mind the driver of the 48' 18-wheeled truck calling and saying he couldn't get on the street.(even though he claimed to be from Cabot and knew my street-if he knew it so well, why did he allow the dock to load my item on the truck?)
> 
> ♦I do mind being told to go buy a bigger vehicle and come pick it up by a dispatcher.(having a sense of humor is not funny when someone is being told they are not going to get their stuff)
> ...



Shower curtain and lick and stick big suction cups.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 26, 2014)

_[QUOTE="SDB777, post: 176467, member: 1842 

On a side note, the wife(the one-that-must-be-obeyed) has informed me that I will need to make a curtain to control the 'curlies' coming off the lathe. Since the lathe will be closest to the garage door, I only need to make a 'partial' curtain(read as half moon shaped)...open the garage door, pit 'curtain' up, turn item...use leaf-blower to clean garage, take down curtain, and close door when finished!

So, any thoughts on how to assemble this curtain? Figure there has to be some old bed sheets here...but how do I get it too stay up on the back(under side) of the garage door without drilling holes? [/QUOTE]_

Hope they show up today.

This is what I did a few months back. You do have to give it a little shake to get any clinging chips off but not a problem. Allows for air flow if you need it.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/lathe-chip-curlie-corral.13130/#post-161905


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2014)

Mike that is AWESOME!!!

I have bed sheets(old not used any longer), and with the garage open I'll still have air flow(it may get hot but I like hot)....now if I was in a basement or 'shop' I could see that as a way cool way to control them curlies!!!


Scott (gotta go mow the grass....WOOHOO) B


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2014)

No lathe....lied to again! Image that.....

Woodcraft called, and all my 'notes' are now in their possession. Not sure when, if ever, it will get delivered?


Scott (oh well, use to getting the shaft) B


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

FedEx arrived!

Lathe has a motor, after a little swapping of 'parts'. The new motor didn't have the bracket to hold the motor to the unit...so the motor mounting part took about 1hr. I packaged the other motor in the box the good one arrived in...and it'll get picked up by FedEx soon! Only issue, if it can be called an issue, there is no 'kill switch' on the control box now. That said, if something goes 'wrong', the lathe has to be turned off via the normal 'off button'.

So I grabbed a chunk of Eastern Red Cedar(cookie about 7" thickness), screwed the small face plate the lathe came with, and turned it on. I didn't really have the chunk _centered_ but the lathe didn't even burp.


I'm going to have some fun!




Scott (finally) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (May 2, 2014)

Congratulations! (at last ... must have been a very frustrating time.)



SDB777 said:


> Lathe has a motor, after a little swapping of 'parts'. The new motor didn't have the bracket to hold the motor to the unit...so the motor mounting part took about 1hr. I packaged the other motor in the box the good one arrived in...and it'll get picked up by FedEx soon! Only issue, if it can be called an issue, there is no 'kill switch' on the control box now. That said, if something goes 'wrong', the lathe has to be turned off via the normal 'off button'.


Did I miss something? You only just took delivery of the 1624 and already need a replacement motor? What's the 'kill switch'? (Mine only has a green button and a red button adjacent to the forward/off/reverse switch.)


----------

